# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Pvs

## haliopt

Does PVS ( preferred vision service) drive a lot or a little business thru your door?

----------


## uncut

PVS.....an insurance industry's way of saying "Certainly, we have a Vision Plan!"

Then, *sucker* the optical industry into underwriting the cost.

----------


## idispense

> Does PVS ( preferred vision service) drive a lot or a little business thru your door?


http://www.pvs.ca/Vision_Practitioners.aspx

Take a look at their web site . Type in a number of different postal codes and you will find that they have been pushing LensCrafters and Clearly Contacts for quite  some time . They refer to Pearle, LensCrafters and Sears Opticals as their PVS Platinum Practioners and they refer to Clearly Contacts as their " PVS Home Delivery Providers"   These businesses are getting seperate ads on all pages and more attention than others . 

How are you going to gain ?

----------


## For-Life

Did not bring one person in the door

----------


## eyemanflying

This waste of a program has been almost dead for many years now.

----------

